# Hemorrhoids, wetness and odor



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

Hello, all! Long time, no see!

I'm sharing this in the hope that it might be helpful to others.

I recently saw a proctologist due to a skin tag on my anus. I told her, among other things, that I had basically no control over the passage of gas and that there was usually a wetness around my anus. She proceeds to examination and spends some quality time with my anus, first with her finger and then with some instrument. After examination, I got dressed and went to talk to her in her office. She tells me that I have a strong anal sphincter but that I also have very swollen internal hemorrhoids. She proceeds to tell me that despite the strong anal sphincter, the very swollen internal hemorrhoids just won't allow the anus to fully close. After two and a half decades of stinking, I finally had a straightforward and *treatable* answer to the problem. She prescribed Anucort-HC, which is basically hydrocortisone acetate in suppository form.

After a week or so on Anucort-HC, I start to feel that I am able to withhold the passage of gas and that my anus was essentially dry. The initial prescription lasted two weeks after which I stopped.

Now, after some two weeks without hydrocortisone on my butt, I start to feel wetness around my anus and, once again, start to have trouble controlling the passage of gas - it just slips thru! So back to another round of Anucort-HC.


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

It's disappointing when you think suddenly you see the light then you're back at square one again. The hemorrhoids are just of symptom of straining from constipation. Even if they do stop a perfect seal, they don't explain the issue of why there is so much gas in the first place. It's not the hemorrhoids themselves that cause leaky gas, if that's what you have. It's the actual gas that causes leaky gas. For me, the gas that seeps out is due to incomplete evacuation. If you make it as easy for yourself as you can by not overeating and by eating easily digestible food as early as you can in the evening, at least before 8.30 pm, then hopefully this will give you a longer digestion time to fully absorb everything. This is what helps me, apart from giving myself enough time to actually evacuate, which typically takes me about an hour now, but it used to be a lot longer than that. I found I had to start going to bed earlier as otherwise I'd get too hungry. Normal people get hemorrhoids & constipation too, but not necessarily leaky gas. Normal people can eat pizza at midnight but not have symptoms the next day. I think with us there could be a bacterial imbalance underlying all of this. Whatever we eat seems to cause gas, gas that other people don't get if they eat the same things.


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

tummyrumbles said:


> The hemorrhoids are just of symptom of straining from constipation. Even if they do stop a perfect seal, they don't explain the issue of why there is so much gas in the first place.


Although that used to be the case, I no longer have excessive amounts of gas or incomplete evacuation, but the swollen hemorrhoids persist. Nicotine patch, galantamine, modest amount of psyllium fiber and Entocort appeared to have done the trick. Defecation takes less than a minute. Inflammation seems to be the culprit and is unfortunately not limited to the digestive tract.


----------

